# à l'endroit étudié



## Stefano Madrid

Buona sera a tutti,
ho una difficoltà nel tradurre questa espressione: "à l'endroit étudié".
La frase originale è la seguente:

_Lorsqu'un commentateur est mentionné sans reference précise, il faut comprendre que je renvoie à son commentaire è l'endroit étudié_

Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## Anaiss

Forse "nel contesto studiato"/"sul soggetto studiato"?..
E' l'affermazione di un professore per caso?


----------



## matoupaschat

"... si intenda che rinvio alla pagina in cui viene per la prima volta citato/menzionato questo commentatore"

Potrebbe andare cosí ?


----------



## Stefano Madrid

Sì, l'idea è proprio quella per cui si riferisce al testo del commentatore citato in precedenza. Quale potrebbe essere una forma decente di tradurlo in italiano senza che sia macchinoso?
Grazie di cuore per l'aiuto!
Stefano

P.S: sì, è un professore di filosofia


----------



## matoupaschat

Meno macchinoso "-> fonti" , "vedere pp.precedenti" 
Oppure più esatto : "non ho il tempo di usare una lingua semplice né di imparare un francese chiaro, guardate dove volete, me ne frego" .


----------

